# First id cd?



## xsdb1 (Jul 31, 2011)

I was wondering if anybody knows if the sony csx-r7 was the first available indash cd player? If so, value?


----------



## xsdb1 (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: First id cd? Sony CDX-R7?*

Got one and wondered if anybody knows. Hmu if you do.


----------



## Lars Ulriched (Oct 31, 2009)

Working on the Chrysler RES stereos


----------



## xsdb1 (Jul 31, 2011)




----------

